
ICANN Frees .Amazon Domain for Company Delegation - r3bl
http://www.ip-watch.org/2018/10/25/icann-frees-amazon-domain-company-delegation/
======
wokwokwok
Mm... these TLDs fee like they’ve been a scam since the start.

You want amazon? You’re a bad guy.

You don’t want amazon? Someone else gets it, phishes your users, you’re a bad
guy.

It’s kind of a protection racket...

There’s a whole lot about this whole thing going at with the ICAAN I’m not
comfortable with.

~~~
CalRobert
They were, and are. It's not even subtle.

In fact, Donuts allows (allowed?) you to purchase the option to block other
people registering `yourname.*` for all their tld's, at a lower price than
actually getting the domains yourself.

[https://www.101domain.com/donuts_defensive_registration_for_...](https://www.101domain.com/donuts_defensive_registration_for_trademark_owners.htm)

Conversations with people responsible for this product revealed the motive to
be extortion.

------
DiabloD3
Should major DNS servers just stop resolving TLDs that are not either the
original six (com, net, org, edu, gov, mil) or a ccTLD?

Most spam comes from domains registered with these fake TLDs that ICANN has
sponsored over the past decade, and apparently being an internationally
recognized region isn't enough to stop a company named after the region from
taking your quasi-ccTLD (if .eu exists, so can .amazon).

The term "cultural appropriation" is massively overused nowadays, but naming
the company this, then years later stealing their TLD (and thus adding an
entry to the long list of abuse that fake TLDs have caused) would be an
appropriate use IMO.

[https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/follow-the-money-
lessons-...](https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/follow-the-money-lessons-from-
jeff-bezos.html)

Not kidding, he just named it Amazon because its the biggest river in the
world, not even questioning if that was the right thing to do.

~~~
octosphere
> Most spam comes from domains registered with these fake TLDs

From: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.cm)

> In a report published in December 2009 by McAfee, "Mapping the Mal Web - The
> world's riskiest domain", .cm was reportedly the riskiest domain in the
> world, with 36.7% of the sites posing a security risk to PCs

From:
[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10407530-83.html](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-10407530-83.html)

> The African nation of Cameroon (.cm) is deemed the most dangerous, and the
> popular .com domain comes in second place.

~~~
extra88
I don't agree with the previous comment at all, I'm happy to have more TLDs,
but a report from 2009, before creating new ones really opened up, isn't
useful.

~~~
evgen
It would also be useful to know how many domains in the TLD or what the
distribution of requests is over all TLDs. Yes, .com should have a large
percentage because there are so many domains registered in that TLD, but if
20% of the .amazon domains are spam/malware/phishing then a savvy admin will
block by default and just whitelist the small number of exceptions.

~~~
extra88
A savvy admin should outsource spam management and not spend time on crude
techniques that inevitably cause false positives.

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Savvy admins do both, because outsourced filtering isn't 100% and can always
be tuned better for your businesses actual needs.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
Other (yesterday's) news:

[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/25/amazon_domain_kindl...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/25/amazon_domain_kindles/)

 _" Amazon tried to entice Latin American officials with $5m in Kindles, AWS
credits for .amazon - Brazil, Peru snub cheap gifts, refuse to unblock dot-
word"_

------
amaccuish
I think a better example of this new policy is Google getting "docs.new". What
about onedrive or other companies. ICANN should never have started down this
path and opened this can of worms.

------
yitchelle
Other than having a .com because most folks will just add a .com at the end of
the name when URLing, what are the other practical use cases for having a TLD
anyway?

~~~
chupasaurus
Here in Russia s/com/ru/, and .su zone had a 5% of active sites in russian for
a decade. And .xn--p1ai is the biggest IDN ccTLD by number of second-level
domains.

Point is, language/culture/country-based differentiation is still a use case.

------
beaker52
I think they should only offer these domains to companies who demonstrate a
commitment to protecting the Amazon environmentally. It'd be a crying shame
for logging companies to have .amazon domains for example.

------
baq
what's worth more - amazon the river or amazon the company?

~~~
Symbiote
Without question it's the river/rainforest. It's one of the most biodiverse
regions in the world, with over 16,000 species in an area of 7,000,000km².

~~~
skrebbel
16,000 species that won't last long anymore, not without their own TLD.

